# The Black Library's April Fools



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/00110001.html



> *The Story*
> 
> To mark the momentous release of the new Adeptus Mechanicus Warhammer 40,000 army, we've released a new novel entirely in the Omnissiah-approved language of binary!
> This brand new, and entirely not made-up book, follows the adventures of a young servitor who dreams of being a skitarii warrior. Unlike most of our novels, this story is written for, and by, a computer. Of course, reading in binary can be a little tricky at first, but by the 5th or 6th chapter we think you'll hardly notice.
> ...


Translation of the Binary:


> A heartwarming story about a lowly servitor who dreams of serving the Omnissiah as a Skitarii warrior.


But it doesn't end there! There is a "buy ebook" button. If you click it you go to this page:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/00110010.html



> Sorry, we lied.
> There's not really a story about a servitor who dreams of being a skitarii warrior. The Imperium carefully removes any sections
> of a servitor's brain capable of dreaming, and even if they could, servitors have very few options for career progression.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

This is very silly


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

This is very awesome


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

this was a bit to obvious a prank for me to click on the "buy" button 
but very nicely done, at first they had me too. untill I read the description.

a story about a servitor who dreams of being a skitarii warrior. a story about a servitor who dreams


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

There is an email now too. 



> *00110001*
> The first ever Black Library binary novel
> ​ To mark the momentous release of the new Adeptus Mechanicus Warhammer 40,000 army, we've released a new novel entirely in binary!
> 
> ...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The real joke would have been to actually release a novel written entirely in binary. But a great joke none the less.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Not a bad joke. TBH though, I really like the cover.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

LOL
Still Loki1416 is right, that is an epic cover.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

0101010001101000011001010111100100100000011011100110010101100101011001000010000001110100011011110010000001110000011101010110001001101100011010010111001101101000001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101110001011100010111000100000011100110110010101110010011010010110111101110101011100110110110001111001001000010010000100100001

+++ Translator Servitor engaged +++

Beep... Beep... Beeeep... Beep...

+++ Translation output +++

_"They need to publish this... seriously!!!"_

:grin:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Doelago said:


> The real joke would have been to actually release a novel written entirely in binary. But a great joke none the less.


One chapter would come in at about two hundred pages, 
the full book would make war and peace look like a short poem...............
and cost about £100.........


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> One chapter would come in at about two hundred pages,
> the full book would make war and peace look like a short poem...............
> and cost about £100.........


Not if the only actual binary text in the book translated as "You really bought this? Seriously? That's fucking hilarious! Trololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol............"


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I imagine Skitarii sound like ZX Spectrums loading when they talk.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Einherjar667 said:


> This is very silly


Fun sponge.


----------

